# Question - Using the SDK to Boot a Virtual Device



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sure I am missing something REALLY easy here, but I have searched all over and can't find the answer...

I have been working on a ROM for the Thunderbolt, but I would really like to be able to use an AVD to do my development work on, instead of flashing each time to my phone. Is there an easy way to take a Nandroid backup and convert it into a usable AVD with Eclipse/Android SDK?

How about taking a ROM base and using that?

Can you do both???

Thanks in advance and sorry for the NOOB question.


----------



## AndroidGraphix (Aug 7, 2011)

BuffoGT said:


> I'm sure I am missing something REALLY easy here, but I have searched all over and can't find the answer...
> 
> I have been working on a ROM for the Thunderbolt, but I would really like to be able to use an AVD to do my development work on, instead of flashing each time to my phone. Is there an easy way to take a Nandroid backup and convert it into a usable AVD with Eclipse/Android SDK?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say you're a noob. I've been making themes for months and wouldn't know the answer to that. And I'm certainly not a noob.


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I've never done it but if you compile your ROM and substitute that step from the CyanogenMod wiki, I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Link to instructions on how to load CyanogenMod to the emulator:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Android_SDK_Emulator:_Compile_CyanogenMod_(Linux)


----------

